# My Snake



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

My First snake - Corn ... i took a ton of pics but my friend is an idiot and didnt put the camera in "Action Mode" so alot came out blurry...In the tank i just have paper towel for now, and a big thing of water and a hiding spot. But how cold/warm should the water be ?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome looking corn, great snake


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice looking snake

Room temp water will be fine


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

thanks everyone, also should i have the light on a timer so it turns on and off at the same time everyday


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> thanks everyone, also should i have the light on a timer so it turns on and off at the same time everyday


Not necessary, but won't hurt


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great snake :nod:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice snake. I like the coloration.


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

great find, be careful though, a friend of mine had the same snake and if he picked it up after it ate, the snake would throw it up. i know your not suppose to handle them after eating for like an hour but his thruw up long after an hour. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

seanieboy31 said:


> great find, be careful though, a friend of mine had the same snake and if he picked it up after it ate, the snake would throw it up. i know your not suppose to handle them after eating for like an hour but his thruw up long after an hour. Good luck


I won't handle a snake for several *days * after it eats. Eating such a large meal is a precarious situation for a snake and it doesn't take much to make them lose their meal. Any kind of stress or rapid temperature change can cause it to regurgitate.

Best bet is to let the snake chill out in the heated section of his terrarium for a few days before picking it up or cleaning his terrarium.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

thanks for the info...he's an amazing snake, i dunno what to use for bedding though, i have some carpet in there but i also have some reptile bedding stuff i picked up from LPS. I dunno what exactly it is but it comes in a green bag and it has a pic of the orange corn snake on it. i dunno if i should use it though


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

For bedding I use aged newspaper. I've also used aspen shavings with no problem, but the aged newspaper is cheap (free), and easy to change.

We don't use any lighting with our snakes, just belly heat, and that is controlled with a thermostat.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

I keep mine on an absorbant wood stuff so easy to clean out and thye dot realy need bedding they will be ok any were.


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

BEUTIFULL


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

sweet snake

im thinking about getting one when i move my ball python out of his tank


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

corns ar sweet lookin snakes, get some astro turf for that tank, it looks nice in my tank, or i have this other stuff called lizzard litter taht is pretty cool


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

I love the colors on that snake.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I like orchid bark chips it gives them something to rub on when they shed. I have a corn snake too! Is your male or female?


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

i have honestly no idea wether or not its male or female it was not listed where i baught it


----------

